
Pruning Dynamic Rebuilds with libabigail - petercooper
https://engineering.mongodb.com/post/pruning-dynamic-rebuilds-with-libabigail
======
w_t_payne
I sometimes think that we are optimizing our tools and our process using the
wrong objective function.

We put a lot of effort into reducing overall build times, but I would argue
that the average time to find an error (if there is one) is more important
than the average time to get confidence that the change is good.

In my custom build tool-chain I try to compile and run the unit tests first --
even running the static analysis unit checkout -- before I compile the whole
application.

NASA have a similar (but more refined) approach -- they test each change in
widening ripples through the dependency graph.

